# Eon DNA60 by Northern Dreampipes in Scotland



## Rob Fisher

I met Mel Watkinson at Hall of Vape in Stuttgart and while I don't squonk much these days I had to buy one of his beautiful wooden squonkers! I asked when he was going to make a regulated mod and he mentioned he was working on one... I made him promise the first production mod #001 was mine!

They are made from 100-year-old bowling balls!

Well, mine is now in production and here are some pics! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now it's time for shaping!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The mod is made from a 100-year-old Bowling Ball and the wood is Lignum vitae.

Lignum vitae is a wood, also called guayacan or guaiacum, and in parts of Europe known as Pockholz, from trees of the genus Guaiacum. The trees are indigenous to the Caribbean and the northern coast of South America and have been an important export crop to Europe since the beginning of the 16th century

"Lignum vitae" is Latin for "wood of life", and derives its name from its medicinal uses; lignum vitae resin has been used to treat a variety of medical conditions from coughs to arthritis, and chips of the wood can also be used to brew a tea.

Top Ten Heaviest Woods

Mpingo (African Black Wood) 
Snakewood. 
Leadwood. Rated 5.00 out of 5.
Desert Ironwood. 
Caranda (Itin) 
Lignum Vitae (Guaiacum or True) 
Lignum Vitae (Argentinian) 
Kingwood (Violetwood) 
Guaiacum officinale, commonly known as roughbark lignum-vitae, guaiacwood or gaïacwood, is a species of tree in the caltrop family, Zygophyllaceae, that is native to the Caribbean and the northern coast of South America.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Resistance

The history behind the wood makes it exceptional.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The first production model's screen was slightly skew so Mel started again! Mine is now almost ready for shipping! I can't wait for this to arrive from Scotland! The Eon is handcrafted from a 100-year-old bowling ball and the wood is the very rare lignum vitae (guaiacum officinale)! This is pretty much a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Do you know if the wood is stabilized or not?


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The first production model's screen was slightly skew so Mel started again! Mine is now almost ready for shipping! I can't wait for this to arrive from Scotland! The Eon is handcrafted from a 100-year-old bowling ball and the wood is the very rare lignum vitae (guaiacum officinale)! This is pretty much a Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 180636
> View attachment 180637
> View attachment 180638
> View attachment 180639
> View attachment 180640
> View attachment 180641



Awesome shape @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Do you know if the wood is stabilized or not?


That wood can't be stabalized,but will last another 800 years

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> The first production model's screen was slightly skew so Mel started again! Mine is now almost ready for shipping! I can't wait for this to arrive from Scotland! The Eon is handcrafted from a 100-year-old bowling ball and the wood is the very rare lignum vitae (guaiacum officinale)! This is pretty much a Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 180636
> View attachment 180637
> View attachment 180638
> View attachment 180639
> View attachment 180640
> View attachment 180641



supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Do you know if the wood is stabilized or not?



Nope, it's not stabilised... it's actually harder than stabilised wood.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chickenstrip

All this talk of hard wood

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!!!


WOW- you can write it ,I CAN'T EVEN SAY IT ~

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> The first production model's screen was slightly skew so Mel started again! Mine is now almost ready for shipping! I can't wait for this to arrive from Scotland! The Eon is handcrafted from a 100-year-old bowling ball and the wood is the very rare lignum vitae (guaiacum officinale)! This is pretty much a Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 180636
> View attachment 180637
> View attachment 180638
> View attachment 180639
> View attachment 180640
> View attachment 180641


This looks timeless!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Christos said:


> This looks timeless!


It’s technically an antique.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Halfdaft Customs said:


> It’s technically an antique.


It’s beautiful. 
Rob doesn’t strike me as one who frequents the bowls club

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> It’s beautiful.
> Rob doesn’t strike me as one who frequents the bowls club


Ya, I don't think it will go straight anymore

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Hi Rob

Lovely story that went with the mod making. What is their retail price going for regulated mods?


----------



## Rob Fisher

RainstormZA said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> Lovely story that went with the mod making. What is their retail price going for regulated mods?



For the EON it's £599.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Money well spent!


Rob Fisher said:


> For the EON it's £599.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Magnifico

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------

